# usb wifi adapter



## zach (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi

I'm having trouble setting up a D-link DWA-131 rev. E usb wifi adapter using FreeBSD 11.2. Apparently the DWA-131 rev E is not supported by the urtwn driver. I've tried setting up the card using different drivers in the configuration files and followed quick start  guides on freebsd.org with entries in /boot/loader.conf /etc/rc.conf  and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

There is no output from ifconfig relating to wifi, ethernet works fine.  Relating to the specific device usbconfig gives the output:


```
ugen0.3:   <Realtek Wireless N Nano USB Adapter> at usbus0,  cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```

sysctl net.wlan.devices gives no output


Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 11, 2018)

As you got rev. E and D-Link does not even list any revisions nor chipsets for the DWA-131 I would not spend a second longer on that crap and trash it.
http://us.dlink.com/products/connect/wireless-n-nano-usb-adapter/#tab-spec

Exactly that is, what's making it hard to develop drivers for many realtek driven devices.

Grab something else. Digg here and compare to what is available where you live.


----------



## Vull (Dec 11, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> As you got rev. E and D-Link does not even list any revisions nor chipsets for the DWA-131 I would not spend a second longer on that crap and trash it.
> http://us.dlink.com/products/connect/wireless-n-nano-usb-adapter/#tab-spec
> 
> Exactly that is, what's making it hard to develop drivers for many realtek driven devices.
> ...


I agree. I have an rtl8723be and wouldn't ask anybody to waste their good time writing a driver for it. Plus I think it requires non-free proprietary Realtek code just to make it work.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 11, 2018)

The chipset for the DWA-131 rev E used is apparently RTL8192EU

There is a reference to the chipset in the rtwn(4) driver (listed under man pages *12-current*)

Firmware file: /boot/kernel/rtwn-rtl8192eufw.ko

Despite the chipset is not listed in the 12.0-RELEASE Hardware Notes  (man rtwn(4) points to 11.2-RELEASE man pages), I suggest you try 12.0-RC3.

Edit: Apparently 12.0-RELEASE is already out.


----------

